# Trap?



## blacksheep (May 8, 2010)

I can't recall the exact name, but I'll try to describe it as simple as I can. It is the trap system which utilizes the metal bars, placed vertically that swing freely and allow for birds to get in, but not out. 

Are the bars suppose to give off a unpassable barrier to deter birds of prey and second, does it work?


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

The metal bars are called bobs and no it does not deter birds of prey from entering the loft. I made mine like a drop trap style with 3.5 in sections with 2 bobs in every section to prevent a larger bird from entering my loft. If you have one big opening with bobs hanging across, a BOP can potentially get inside your loft. Hope this helps.


----------

